# Sensors can save F-111, says firm



## Royzee617 (Jan 3, 2008)

A PERTH company is pitching its aircraft structural monitoring system as a way of extending the life of the RAAF's F-111 fleet if the Government opts to scrap its controversial $6.6 billion order for 24 F/A-18F Super Hornets.
Sensors can save F-111, says firm | The Australian


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2008)

I just read that the Aussies are revisiting the Boeing contract. So they might be serious about another choice. Don't know if its posturing, but they noted that Russian aircraft were looking more and more attractive.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 4, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I just read that the Aussies are revisiting the Boeing contract. So they might be serious about another choice. Don't know if its posturing, but they noted that Russian aircraft were looking more and more attractive.



That would be a dumb move; the reliability of Russian aircraft is not so hot, and the Aussie's need a reliable aircraft with all of the over-water flying they do. There are some in Australia who believe that a version of the F-15E would be the best multi-role aircraft for Australia; they might be right, although that would mean no off-setting revenue for the F-18E/F/G production line.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think its more posturing than anything. I would be shocked if Australia didn't buy US/UK.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 4, 2008)

I worked on the Australian P-3 and MQM-107E Kalkara programs. The Aussies were great folks but any time you pissed them off their contract managers would threaten to pull the contract - a little tough to do when you're completing the last unit to be delivered.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hmm it's a tricky onr that harks back to the TSR2 era.

Who would have thought back then the RAAF would be the only AF flying Vaarks?

I love the plane but I also love the Super Hornet. Bet I know which the jocks would prefer.

As reagrds Russian planes aren't there some Sukhois in the region too probably doing overwater missions?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yep. Indonesian.


----------

